# Sumpfzypresse - Standort



## maga_graz (21. Nov. 2012)

Hi!
Ich bin seit heut stolzer Besitzer einer __ Sumpfzypresse (Taxodium distichum). Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesem Bäumchen?

Eigentlich wollt ich sie ja an meinen Bachlauf setzen ... dieser Standort ist aber wohl ganzjährig mit eher kalten Füßen verbunden und ich weiß nicht, ab der Zypresse sowas zusagt. Ansonsten muss sie eben an nen Alternativstandort am Teich...


----------



## karsten. (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Sumpfzypresse - Standort*

Hallo

Ich hatte meine Taxodium ganzjährig* im *Teich im Kübel auf einem "unsichtbarem" Sockel stehen.


    
Im durchströmten Filter hat sie sich nicht ganz so wohl gefühlt .
Das liegt wohl daran , dass in "stehendem" Wasser sich im Wurzelbereich ein stabileres Milieu aufbauen kann.
gib mal *Taxodium* in unsere Suchfunktion ein 

 
mfG


----------



## maga_graz (22. Nov. 2012)

*AW:  Sumpfzypresse - Standort*

Hi!
Danke... die Suchfunktion war leider nicht sonderlich ergiebig 
Aber der Hinweis mit dem fließenden Wasser reicht mir schon. Das Bäumchen kommt also nicht direkt an den Bach, sondern ein paar Meter weit weg. Feucht sollts dort noch immer genug sein (der Bach ist vom Matschäquivalent zu Treibsand umgeben, der gibt nen Gummistiefel nur sehr ungern wieder her). 

So fallen dann eben die Überschwemmungen weg... bis aus starkes Hochwasser. Aber ins Wasser wurzeln geht ja trotzdem...


----------



## Mros (15. Feb. 2021)

Hi!

Wie geht es der Zypresse so am Bach?

lg
M


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Feb. 2021)

Mros schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie geht es der Zypresse so am Bach?


Moin Mros,
der letzte Beitrag von* maga_graz* war am 11. Juli 2015 im Forum. Tippe mal er wird leider nicht auf deinen ersten Beitrag antworten.
Willkommen im Forum.

Vielleicht meldet sich karsten 


karsten. schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Taxodium ganzjährig* im *Teich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Feb. 2021)

ob bei Karsten die Taxodium auf dem Foto noch im Topf im Teich steht.  Die dürfte fürs Töpfchen, nun 8 Jahre später, viel zu groß geworden sein

MfG Frank


----------

